# Sig request for the big dawg



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Looking for a new signature as my Photoshop is D E A D for right now.

Want this sig to be either:

1. Smudge
2. Photo manipulation
3. Both of the above

Will leave it to whomever wishes to try it out to decide.

I want "Lil Blue" under/to the side/near the blue bird (wherever the text fists best), and "Mixed" under/to the side/near the mixed colored bird, minus the " of course. I'd also like the text to fit the theme of the photo, they are little birdies, so no bleeding cowboy, fellas!

I'd like the photo cut out (the birds and the swing they are on), and then go to town, but I don't want the cage/background, I just want the birds and their swing (the white thing they are on).

Size - 420/430 X 170/190, but no bigger than 430 X 190.

Keep in mind, I'm a Photoshop dude, I know quality, gimme some of your best and I'll throw in a bonus.

Paying..... *puts pinky to mouth* one million credits! 

Bonus - 500k if you really put a lot of work into it, or if I am in a nice mood (always in a nice mood).

Will throw out 100k credits to all who try.

Thanks, boys.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Dude, haven't you heard?








(Runs and hides after telling terrible joke)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Just discovered your thread.

This could be a strange challenge, but challenges are always good.

I'll see what kind of insipration hits me in the coming days or so.

I'll definitely try something.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im down. give me a couple of days


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a bit of spare time this afternoon so I had a little go at this:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I had a bit of spare time this afternoon so I had a little go at this:


Sweet Killstarz!

I also wanted to do something, but i saw yours and thought: ":confused02:...what now?!"

But i clicked and smudged and blended and resmudged.....a lot of big mess if you ask me - that's how 90% of all my sigs are done :laugh: - until something took shape.








and this one. Tried giving it a watercooler painting effect. Saw in on a PS tutorials site and liked it, except i left the birds' faces a bit more visible.








There!...

_PS: no credits needed MC. I'm "ultra-rich" as you can clearly see _:laugh:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Right on, thanks guys.

I like them both, will probably swap them out at some point.

I'll toss out creds, if you want the creds let me know Limba.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

limba said:


> Sweet Killstarz!
> 
> I also wanted to do something, but i saw yours and thought: ":confused02:...what now?!"
> 
> But i clicked and smudged and blended and resmudged.....a lot of big mess if you ask me - that's how 90% of all my sigs are done :laugh: - until something took shape.


Great job buddy! that is how 99% of all my sigs end up. A smudge here, some blurring there. I just go with the flow and see what happens.




M.C said:


> Right on, thanks guys.
> 
> I like them both, will probably swap them out at some point.
> 
> I'll toss out creds, if you want the creds let me know Limba.



Thanks for the Creds guys, and I'm glad you like M.C


----------

